# ¿Por qué cuando hablan de pensiones en la televisión no dan nunca un dato, un número ni ponen ningún gráfico?



## Rescatador (15 Nov 2019)

Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.

Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
- que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
- que para asegurar la estabilidad futura como se consigue es recalculandola para los que se vayan a jubilar los próximos años
- que a los que las ya las perciben a esos nunca se les cambia, que esto es importante que lo tengan en cuenta, a ellos ningún cambio les puede ya afectar
- que si hay cambios son para los pensionistas futuros, que es por ese camino por donde hay que reequilibrar el sistema
- que hay que tener altura de miras, lograr un pacto de estado, consenso entre los partidos y generosidad de todos. En lo de generosidad insistieron bastante.
- que para calcular el importe de la pensión lo que hay que tener en cuenta principalmente es que los pensionistas no pierdan poder adquisitivo en el futuro
- que es un derecho básico que se actualizen con el IPC (otras veces aquí añaden que hay que incluirlo en la constitución, pero esta mañana no lo dijeron).

Resumiendo: emocionalidad, sentimentalismo, buenas palabras, buenas intenciones, tranquilidad, generosidad.


Lo que nunca se dicen (que me corrigan si me equivoco, que en algún momento en algún debate televisivo en algún momento han podido decir):
- El importe del montante actual respecto a la recaudación, el PIB o algún otro indicador económico como hacen con otros datos macro económicos
- La cantidad de la pensión mínima, máxima, media o moda de las actuales pensiones que ya se están pagando.
- La previsión de la pensión mínima, máxima, media o moda de los futuros pensionistas a 1, 2, 5 o 10 años vista.
- La cantidad de la pensión media o moda de los pensiones que han empezado a cobrarse el útimo mes, trimestre o año *(dato muy revelador)*.
- La distribución de las mismas, desagregación de datos según año de acceso, sistema de acceso (i.e. prejubilaciones) o profesiones que varian la media.
- Las reformas y cambios en el sistema que se han hecho y como afectan o han afectado
- En qué consiste la hucha, cuanto ha tenido y cuanto le queda.
- algún gráfico del tipo que sea (no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que pusieron la pirámide de población en alguna televisión o periódico)
- alguna comparativa con europa u otro país del primer mundo que tanto le gusta hacer a los periodistas con otros temas


Debatamos amistosamente sobre este fenómeno que ocurre en los medios de "información" cuando hablan de este tema.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (15 Nov 2019)

Para no asustar a los abuelos y jubiletas. Por dos motivos:

1) Porque les puede dar un chungo y tener que ir a ser atendidos de urgencias o, peor, hospitalizados. Y eso crearía un conflicto con los inmis, menas y demás unidades moleculares carbónicas que tienen preferencia de salud antes que los españoles;
2) Para que les voten la próxima vez. "¡¡Que la derecha os va a robar las pensiooooooneeeees!!"


----------



## Bercipotecado (15 Nov 2019)

Esto no es Alemania


----------



## Paradise_man (15 Nov 2019)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



Porque son una estafa ponzi enorme a punto de colapsar que van a mantener a toda costa para que si pueden les explote a la derecha cuando lleguen al poder en la jeta y digan que que mala es la derecha


----------



## Lombroso (15 Nov 2019)

Las pensiones se pagan de la hucha de la seguridad social. Si se agota, se deberá echar mano de una partida presupuestaria ajena a la seguridad social. Miedo me da cuando habla de "solidaridad", esto es un aumento de la cotización por algún lado, un nuevo impuesto o algún tipo de desgracia de ese calibre.


----------



## Chapapote1 (15 Nov 2019)

Lombroso dijo:


> Las pensiones se pagan de la hucha de la seguridad social. Si se agota, se deberá echar mano de una partida presupuestaria ajena a la seguridad social. Miedo me da cuando habla de "solidaridad", esto es un aumento de la cotización por algún lado, un nuevo impuesto o algún tipo de desgracia de ese calibre.



Te equivocas. La hucha, en su gran mayoría fue para pagar gastos corrientes y generar bonos de deuda. Las pensiones llevan desde hace años que lo que no se paga en cotizaciones, se hace a través de deuda. Cada vez hay más déficit. El problema es mayor que el que has dicho.

Curiosamente la hucha fue una de las cosas decentes del gobierno de Aznar. Meter los excedentes de las cotizaciones para tirar de ellas en tiempos duros. Pero Rajoy la dejó pelada para gastar el dinero en otras cosas y no recortar en otros ámbitos. Todo esto a costa de la deuda que superará ya el 100% del PIB.

A la hucha le queda ahora una miseria y nadie quiere tirar de eso para no quedar con la etiqueta de ser tal partido que agotó la hucha de las pensiones.


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2019)

La hucha, según información publicada hoy, se situa en unos 1.400 millones... Osea está liquidada

Voy a dar un dato interesante:

Desde 2007 a 2018, el gasto que "No son pensiones", se ha recortado en 30.000 millones de euros
Las pensiones se COMEN el presupuesto

Gráfico, actualizado a 2017, en anaranjado gasto en pensiones (creciente), en amarillo gasto "que no son pensiones" (decreciente)




Todo indica que el gasto en pensiones va a seguir creciendo, devorando el presupuesto y por tanto limitando el resto del gasto, por que la fórmula para calcularlo así lo indica:

Gasto en pensiones = Alta de nuevas pensiones x pensión media + pensiones actuales - Baja de pensiones x pensión media

Alta de nuevas pensiones: 1.085,49 pensión media
Bajas de pensiones: 876,48 pensión media
Aumento número de pensiones: +115.000 que hace un año

http://www.seg-social.es/wps/wcm/co...-ad8d7e69-2bff-44ea-a673-1898ee23f123-mUv7wfc
Ministerio de Trabajo, Migraciones y Seguridad Social - Gabinete de comunicación - Seguridad Social


----------



## Rescatador (15 Nov 2019)

Lo de que para calcular la pensión hay que tener en cuenta el poder adquisitivo futuro es de nota. Esto es algo relativamente reciente pero que van introduciendo cada vez más y más a base de repetirlo y repetirlo. Ni cuando la peseta que sufría devaluaciones y la inflación era alta se hablaba de esto en las pensiones (ni en los salarios ni en los convenios laborales), y ahora con el euro que es una moneda estable y con la inflación contenida, salen con éstas.

Me gustaría saber en que parte de la ley viene, porque hasta ahora que yo sepa el cálculo se basaba en *bases y periodos de cotización*, términos que por otra parte cada vez se oyen menos o directamente se omiten, en la prensa seria económica todavía hablan de ello pero en la tele es que ni los nombran.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (15 Nov 2019)

Tampoco nos dicen cuantos millones en pensiones no contributivas vamos a tener que pagar a inmigrantes.

Una risa de pais.


----------



## _______ (15 Nov 2019)

Resume: la cuadratura del circulo


----------



## legal (15 Nov 2019)

Es un tema muy cabreante. Tengo 52 años, o sea que nací en el baby boom franquista, cuando la mayoría de familias tenían 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
Casi ninguno de mi generación ha tenido 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
Cuando nosotros nos jubilemos, los 9 millones de pensionistas actuales pasaremos a ser entre 11 y 12 millones.
Seguirá habiendo 3 millones de empleados públicos.
El número de cotizantes no aumentará.
En la década del 30 al 40 el sistema implosionará, en cuanto la crisis cíclica nos lleve a los 5 millones de parados, ya que 15 millones de activos de la empresa privada no pueden sostener semejante tinglado.
Aparte de que el problema territorial tiene toda la pinta de resolverse con una confederación, o sea, menos ingresos para la cesta común.


----------



## p_pin (15 Nov 2019)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo de que para calcular la pensión hay que tener en cuenta el poder adquisitivo futuro es de nota. Esto es algo relativamente reciente pero que van introduciendo cada vez más y más a base de repetirlo y repetirlo. Ni cuando la peseta que sufría devaluaciones y la inflación era alta se hablaba de esto en las pensiones (ni en los salarios ni en los convenios laborales), y ahora con el euro que es una moneda estable y con la inflación contenida, salen con éstas.
> 
> Me gustaría saber en que parte de la ley viene, porque hasta ahora que yo sepa el cálculo se basaba en *bases y periodos de cotización*, términos que por otra parte cada vez se oyen menos o directamente se omiten, en la prensa seria económica todavía hablan de ello pero en la tele es que ni los nombran.



La constitución Española dice:

_*Artículo 50*_
* Los poderes públicos garantizarán, mediante pensiones adecuadas y periódicamente actualizadas, la suficiencia económica a los ciudadanos durante la tercera edad.*


Pero claro, ya sabemos lo poco precisa e interpretable que es la Constitución. Basta que unos políticos o colectivos digan que hay que actualizarlas con el ipc (o "pedir la luna").... y ante tamaño poder electoral, cualquier se niega...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2019)

Porque vivimos en un pais lleno de retrasados mentales con nulos conocimientos económicos ni de aritmética básica.

¿Por que crees que PSOEMOS tiene tantos votos?


----------



## mindugi (15 Nov 2019)

Por ineptitud y/o para facilitar la manipulación

Los periolistos solo saben sumar escaños y distinguir cuando un valor fluctua.

Ya demostró Espinosa que Grisso no comprende conceptos básicos de probabilidad para calcular una simple tasa de delincuencia


----------



## Ludovicus (15 Nov 2019)

Como si las pensiones fueran el único tema sobre el que los mass mierda no dan ningún argumento racional basado en los hechos.


----------



## kaikus (15 Nov 2019)

Las pensiones estan aseguradas,si resultan un gasto oneroso,se asume y se aprueban nuevas partidas presupuestarias...
El dinero del pensionista en España,es el de la cesta de la compra de mas de 1/3 de los españoles...
Los rojos explican que hacen malabarismos,para defenderlas y las derechas que hay que reformarlas...

*PD-Cuando VoX,copie el discurso progre sobre las pensiones,se termina el escollo de los 9 millones de pensionistas,en las elecciones...*


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (15 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> La hucha, según información publicada hoy, se situa en unos 1.400 millones... Osea está liquidada
> 
> Voy a dar un dato interesante:
> 
> ...



Joder... segun el gráfico, en 10 años ha aumentado 1/3 el gasto...

de 100.000 en 2007 a 150.000 en 2017.....

Esto si que se va _*Tothemoon*_ y no IOTA

*La pensiones suponen ya el 41% de los Presupuestos*


----------



## Digamelon (16 Nov 2019)

Porque la televisión es PROPAGANDA y no información.

Y si no sabes esto es que o acabas de nacer o eres retrasado mental.


----------



## h2o ras (16 Nov 2019)

"buenas palabras"
La Psoe siempre tiene "buenas palabras"...
otra cosa son los hechos.
ya lo pone en la Biblia: "Por sus *hechos* los conocereis"

Ustedes miran mucho la television, Buenos dias.


----------



## mapachën (16 Nov 2019)

legal dijo:


> Es un tema muy cabreante. Tengo 52 años, o sea que nací en el baby boom franquista, cuando la mayoría de familias tenían 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
> Casi ninguno de mi generación ha tenido 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
> Cuando nosotros nos jubilemos, los 9 millones de pensionistas actuales pasaremos a ser entre 11 y 12 millones.
> Seguirá habiendo 3 millones de empleados públicos.
> ...



Te equivocas en mi opinión en el timing... En 2025 empiezan a incorporarse vlos baby boomers a set pensionistas... Ya se están rasgado las costuras... Y en mi opinión no llegamos a 2025.

Enviado desde mi SM-T815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kabeljau (16 Nov 2019)

La Seguridad Social es para quien la cotiza y la ha cotizado. 
Dejaros de monsergas y programas de tele que os confunden y confunden todavía más a los abuelos. Ni negros, ni moros, ni esquimales. No podemos mantener vagos, maleantes, chorizos y demás tropa; para eso ya tenemos las 17 autonomías que nos sangran vilmente.


----------



## kikepm (16 Nov 2019)

Rescatador dijo:


> Debatamos amistosamente sobre este fenómeno que ocurre en los medios de "información" cuando hablan de este tema.



Este es uno de los puntos más importantes donde se percibe que España no es una democracia. Los medios están tutelados y en connivencia con el poder político para no cuestionar jamás nada de lo que es importante.

La prensa española es la más complaciente con el poder de todo occidente.


----------



## Lombroso (16 Nov 2019)

Deberían recortar las pensiones. Trabajé un verano en un chiringuito de playa, hablo de hace una década. Los que realmente se dejan los jureles es la gente que no es de la tercera edad. Los abueletes no se gastan un puto euro y encima van exigiendo que les regales cosas. Había un abuelo que venía a por el periódico y se lo llevaba a la hamaca para leerlo y luego lo devolvía, por un euro que costaba... No se gastan un duro, van mirando las marcas y las tiendas a ver dónde se pueden ahorrar cinco céntimos, tienen la casa pagada... ¿para qué quieren 1.000 euros de pensión de media? Coño, si se pudiera pues se da, pero conforme está la situación habría que recortarlas. Al igual que los sueldos de los funcionarios y partidas inútiles como el Ejército o la monarquía.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (16 Nov 2019)

legal dijo:


> Es un tema muy cabreante. Tengo 52 años, o sea que nací en el baby boom franquista, cuando la mayoría de familias tenían 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
> Casi ninguno de mi generación ha tenido 3, 4 ó 5 hijos.
> Cuando nosotros nos jubilemos, los 9 millones de pensionistas actuales pasaremos a ser entre 11 y 12 millones.
> Seguirá habiendo 3 millones de empleados públicos.
> ...



Ademas, tu probablemente hayas estado trabajando desde los 18 cuando no antes, pero de tus contribuciones se tendran que pagar y subsidiar varios millones en pensiones no contributivas a inmigrantes.

Se jubilaran con la mitad de años trabajados pero la mugre española dirá que tienen "derecho a una pensión digna"

No es poca cosa.


----------



## Rescatador (8 Ene 2020)

minuto 9:41 "Como siempre este debate es muy complejo y yo tengo muy poco tiempo, ya lo siento"


Para poner telenovelas de miles de capítulos, líos de famosetes, videos de gatos y demás gilipolleces tienen las 23 horas y 50 minutos restantes del día.


----------



## Enterao (10 Ene 2020)

mindugi dijo:


> Por ineptitud y/o para facilitar la manipulación
> 
> Los periolistos solo saben sumar escaños y distinguir cuando un valor fluctua.
> 
> Ya demostró Espinosa que Grisso no comprende conceptos básicos de probabilidad para calcular una simple tasa de delincuencia




por ley deberiamos tener una television publica que informara de todo esto como en alemania . aqui se utiliza precisamente los medios para camuflar el desfalco generalizado . la ostia va a ser mayuscula...


----------



## Rescatador (15 Feb 2020)

*Gráficos:*

El paro juvenil de España supera al de Grecia y ya es el más alto de Europa

*11/01/2020 05:00*









El FMI afirma que el gasto social en España ayuda poco a las rentas bajas y a los jóvenes

*Madrid 30 ENE 2020 - 20:45 CET*
















Las pensiones de complementos a mínimos para quienes no han cotizado (en A) lo suficiente y por ley hay que darles un mínimo sí o sí.

Como se ve se pagan en parte con cotizaciones (en A) de los trabajadores y en parte de los presupuestos (o deuda) nacionales.

No están incluidos las pensiones no contributivas.







A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es









Más del 40% (y subiendo) de los presupuestos totales destinados a pensiones.

Comparar la barra con el gasto en vivienda (los jóvenes son quienes más necesidad tienen de acceder a ella, porque son quienes menos tiempo les han dado para tener ninguna). *300 veces menos*
































Más de 1.200.000 millones € de deuda pública a devolver en los próximos 25 años.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Mar 2020)

Nuestro presidente aprovecha el anuncio de la declaración del estado de alarma para agradecer a los pensionistas que gracias a ellos salimos de la anterior crisis económica.





> Hoy debemos recordar que la crisis económica de 2008 nos salvaron de ella nuestras mayores, abuelas y abuelos que fueron la tabla de salvación para muchos y muchas familias, y por lo tanto para la sociedad en su conjunto. De sus pensiones salió el dinero para llenar nuestras despensas, para atender los recibos o para pagar la manutención de los jóvenes universitarios. Su techo fue, en muchas ocasiones, el techo que cobijó a toda la familia. Nuestros mayores nos dieron algo más que ayuda, nos dieron un gran ejemplo.
> 
> En esta crisis son ellos los que más necesitan nuestra ayuda y también esta crisis nos da la oportunidad de demostrar que aprendimos de su ejemplo, que somos capaces de estar a la altura de nuestros mayores y de reaccionar. Demostremos que esa solidaridad entre generaciones es un hecho. Protejamos a los mayores protegiéndonos a nosotros mismos. Y cuando por fin todo pase, que pasará, avanzaremos.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Mar 2020)

José Carlos Díez: "Con renta básica toda África querrá venir, tienes que poner francotiradores" - Periodista Digital

El *nuevo economista del PSOE*, José Carlos Díaz, compareció este sábado 21 de nero de 2017 en ‘La Sexta Noche’ y realizó unas contundentes afirmaciones al respecto de la idea de una renta básica universal en España.


José Carlos Díez aprovecha su intervención en 'Sálvame' para atizar a Vox: "Son gente peligrosa"




Atención a la pizarra "económica": ni una cifra, ni un gráfico, ni un dato que signifique algo.


----------



## Feyerabend (19 Mar 2020)

Ya te han puesto datos pero mantén en la cabeza que el Estado paga ahora 9000 millones al mes en pensiones, eso da más de 100.000 millones al anho.
Ahora piensa que el Gobierno te dice que con impuestoh a lo ricoh van a recaudar lo mismo 5.000 millones más al anho. Y después considera el aumento anual del número de cotizantes y en algún punto te das cuenta de que el sistema solo puede colapsar.


----------



## Rescatador (20 Mar 2020)

España tiene menos de la mitad de camas de hospital por persona que Rumanía

Por cada 100.000 habitantes, España tiene 296 camas de hospital disponibles, entre privadas y públicas.

El país que más camas disponibles tiene es Alemania, con 822 camas por cada 100.000 habitantes.


El número de camas de nuestra sanidad: la importancia de elegir lo que medimos

*Gráfico 1. Número de camas por 1.000 habitantes*​


----------



## McNuggets (22 Mar 2020)

kabeljau dijo:


> La Seguridad Social es para quien la cotiza y la ha cotizado.
> Dejaros de monsergas y programas de tele que os confunden y confunden todavía más a los abuelos. Ni negros, ni moros, ni esquimales. No podemos mantener vagos, maleantes, chorizos y demás tropa; para eso ya tenemos las 17 autonomías que nos sangran vilmente.



Aunque quitases todo eso, no hay dinero


----------



## Rescatador (29 Mar 2020)

Hay más españoles con nómina pública que privada, algo insostenible a largo plazo


----------



## un pringao (29 Mar 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



De lo que salga en la tele no te creas nada, son falsos expertos, esta noche en un programa de la Sexta participaba un "virologo" y se notaba que las preguntas y las respuestas seguian un guion que tenian memorizado, una falsa para engañar y atontar a la masa...

todos esos economistas y expertos son falsantes a sueldo, siguen un guion, y los tertulianos y los perriodistas tambien siguen un guion, hasta los gestos de la cara de los que dan las noticias, todo es una actuacion y son la voz de su amo, el guion lo escriben los de arriba siguiendo un argumentario politico, del gobierno o de un partido politico

edit, de hecho en la tele casi nunca sacan a un verdadero experto porque diria verdades que no quieren que se sepan, recuerdo a un economista en una tertulia, cuando la crisis economica del 2008, y dos tertulianos, que eran perriodistas del ABC y La Razon, le interrumpian todo el tiempo y se reian y le insultaban por lo bajo para molestarle... todo vale para que los expertos no puedan decir la verdad...

los medios estan para ocultar la verdad, para atontar a la masa y que seamos un rebaño de borregos que sigue al gobierno... nos decian que el rescate de 60.000 millones no era a Ehspaña, que era a los bancos, y ya ves, de esos 60.000 millones no hemos recuperado casi nada y lo damos por perdido


----------



## Rescatador (6 Abr 2020)

Transcripción gracias a @neutralizador1




MENSAJE PRINCIPAL DEL PRESIDENTE (a partir del minuto 28.30)



> "Hay una cosa importante que me gustaría trasladar, sobre todo a mi generación, aquellos que tenemos, pues eso 40, 50 años, incluso a los que tienen 30 años. Mirad, es evidente que esta crisis económica, que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia, es evidente que para poder garantizar y sostener las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar durante este periodo, que esperemos sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y a crear empleo, es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar. Es evidente por tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras, a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba, a los niños que ahora mismo estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantado este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué, a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha, que es la lucha contra el cambio climático, la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático."


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Abr 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> España tiene menos de la mitad de camas de hospital por persona que Rumanía
> 
> *Gráfico 1. Número de camas por 1.000 habitantes*



A ESTO PRECISAMENTE NOS REFERIMOS.

NO HAY GRAFICAS ASI COMPARANDO PENSIONES CON OTROS PAISES EUROPEOS.

ESPECIALMENTE: NO HAY UNA GRAFICA QUE COMPARE LOS RATIOS SALARIO_MEDIO/PENSION_MEDIA DE CADA PAIS.

A ALGUNO LE EXPLOTARÍA LA CABEZA AL VER QUE ESPAÑA ES EL PAÍS MÁS GENEROSO CON SUS JUBILADOS.


----------



## Rescatador (15 Abr 2020)

España vuelve a ser el país del mundo con más muertos por coronavirus por millón de habitantes


----------



## palodearia (15 Abr 2020)

Si alguien encuentra la distribución de pensiones por deciles (lo mismo que se hace con los salarios) en el INE, por favor que lo ponga aquí, porque por más que busco, nunca lo encuentro.


----------



## Rescatador (17 May 2020)

Esta es la fotografía de la población española pre-Coronavirus


----------



## workforfood (18 May 2020)

Pues por lo mismo que cuando algún colectivo de empleados públicos o concertados se ponen en huelga ningún medio dice lo que cobran ni las horas que hacen. O cuando dicen que el gobierno hace gasto público incluye las cotizaciones como gasto del estado, cuando realmente solo está poniendo dinero en los últimos ejercicios un mínimo. Las mayoría de los mass mierda no dan datos de nada solo dan opiniones. es como esto del coronavirus no verás ningún dato por ningún lado solo dicen opiniones y se acabó porque realmente no quieren que la gente se entere que la pandemia se acabó a finales de abril.


----------



## V. R. N (18 May 2020)

Si la UE nos suelta la pasta, habrá recortes lógicamente.... y uno de ellos es bajar algo las pensiones o como mínimo congelarlas durante años. Digan lo que digan, pero así será. 
El gasto en pensiones y funcionariado es el gasto más brutal que hay aquí, y por cierto este sistema de pensiones a día de hoy es insostenible por mucho que se haya cotizado. Si la gente que cotizamos hemos asumido que no tendremos más que una miseria de pensión, los jubilados de ahora tendrán que ser conscientes también de que se la bajarán sobre todo jubilados que apenas cotizaron, no es justo.....


----------



## workforfood (18 May 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



Oye tienes el post en emprendedores por eso tienes pocas respuestas contacta con calopez para que te lo mueva al general.


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (18 May 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo que nunca se dicen (que me corrigan si me equivoco, que en algún momento en algún debate televisivo en algún momento han podido decir):



A mi entender, hay dos cosas destacables:

1) Que la Seguridad Social está en déficit "estructural" (breve explicación en DEFICIT DEL SISTEMA DE LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL EN 2019
Se consigna más abajo la *diferencia* habida *entre las prestaciones contributivas* imputadas al Sistema de la Seguridad Social *y los recursos* de los que ha dispuesto, sin considerar los destinados a financiar las prestaciones no contributivas, en el ejercicio pasado y los tres precedentes


(Datos en millones) 2019​2018​2017​2016​Prestaciones145.149​134.961​129.975​128.887​Recursos 132.175​122.386​115.573​110.890​Déficit -12.974​-12.575​-14.222​-13.977​

2) Que la Seguridad Social se está financiando, en parte, con préstamos lo que es contrario a la previsión de la Ley Orgánica de Estabilidad Presupuestaria y Estabilidad Financiera que exige el "equilibrio presupuestario"

Respecto del Fondo de Reserva decir que su saldo debe rondar los 2.000 millones (FONDO DE RESERVA DE LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL


----------



## dark.lekker (18 May 2020)

Porque están acostumbrados a que se lo den todo hablado, están acostumbrados a gente que acepta las cosas sin cuestionarlas, y asi nos va con la telebasura


----------



## Rescatador (22 May 2020)

Tema de portada, ahora mismo.

Bruselas avisa del gasto en pensiones y pide solidaridad de los jubilados con los jóvenes

*ESTÁ PASANDO !!!*


----------



## Azotador (22 May 2020)

mindugi dijo:


> Ya demostró Espinosa que Grisso no comprende conceptos básicos de probabilidad para calcular una simple tasa de delincuencia



Tengo curiosidad por esto. ¿Qué pasó?


----------



## Play_91 (22 May 2020)

Los medios de manipulación son casi siempre fake news del estado profundo para meter mierda, sobre todo meter miedo, campañas de miedo.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2020)

Porque la pasta se esfumó.


----------



## Winston Wolf (22 May 2020)

Azotador dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por esto. ¿Qué pasó?


----------



## 1974 (22 May 2020)

Lombroso dijo:


> Las pensiones se pagan de la hucha de la seguridad social. Si se agota, se deberá echar mano de una partida presupuestaria ajena a la seguridad social. Miedo me da cuando habla de "solidaridad", esto es un aumento de la cotización por algún lado, un nuevo impuesto o algún tipo de desgracia de ese calibre.



No, las pensiones están totalmente aparte de los presupuestos generales del estado. Se supone que cada trabajador aporta para su propia jubilización a un fondo común. Ese fondo, en teoría no se podía tocar... hasta que empezó Aznar... y luego los de la psoe lo empeoraron mas.
Asi que si un dia me jubilo y he aportado ( la empresa) pongamos que 400k en mi vida laboral, los quiero, son mios , como dice el pacto de Toledo.
Si me dicen que "No hay" sabré que me han robado. Porque para las paguitas de millones de inmigrantes que NUNCA han contizado, nunca dicen que no llegue.


----------



## McNuggets (28 May 2020)

1974 dijo:


> *No, las pensiones están totalmente aparte de los presupuestos generales del estado*. Se supone que cada trabajador aporta para su propia jubilización a un fondo común. Ese fondo, en teoría no se podía tocar... hasta que empezó Aznar... y luego los de la psoe lo empeoraron mas.
> Asi que si un dia me jubilo y he aportado ( la empresa) pongamos que 400k en mi vida laboral, los quiero, son mios , como dice el pacto de Toledo.
> Si me dicen que "No hay" sabré que me han robado. Porque para las paguitas de millones de inmigrantes que NUNCA han contizado, nunca dicen que no llegue.



Primera mentira y en la primera línea


----------



## Concursante (29 May 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta es la fotografía de la población española pre-Coronavirus



No digo que 100% sea falso, pero, ¿fuentes?


----------



## Rescatador (29 May 2020)

1974 dijo:


> No, las pensiones están totalmente aparte de los presupuestos generales del estado. Se supone que cada trabajador aporta para su propia jubilización a un fondo común. Ese fondo, en teoría no se podía tocar... hasta que empezó Aznar... y luego los de la psoe lo empeoraron mas.
> Asi que si un dia me jubilo y he aportado ( la empresa) pongamos que 400k en mi vida laboral, los quiero, son mios , como dice el pacto de Toledo.
> Si me dicen que "No hay" sabré que me han robado. Porque para las paguitas de millones de inmigrantes que NUNCA han contizado, nunca dicen que no llegue.



No voy a ser yo quien defienda a Aznar porque hizo muchas cosas mal (cedió mucho ante los nacionalismos vasco y catalán, abrió las fronteras para el dumping laboral, la burbuja del crédito y la especulación inmobiliaria) pero no fue quien tocó el fondo más que nada porque no lo había, es más fue precisamente quien lo creó para que no se tocara el superavit que por entonces -hoy no- tenía la SS, que los socialistas se lo gastaban todo en exposiciones universales, olimpiadas, creación de pesebres, paguitas no contributivas y demás fiestas, y por eso cuando llegó no había un duro.



Concursante dijo:


> No digo que 100% sea falso, pero, ¿fuentes?



@Absolutexe, lo puedes seguir en twitter o en su web.

En los gráficos suele poner de donde saca los datos, en el título o en las letras de abajo.


----------



## 1974 (6 Jun 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> No voy a ser yo quien defienda a Aznar porque hizo muchas cosas mal (cedió mucho ante los nacionalismos vasco y catalán, abrió las fronteras para el dumping laboral, la burbuja del crédito y la especulación inmobiliaria) pero no fue quien tocó el fondo más que nada porque no lo había, es más fue precisamente quien lo creó para que no se tocara el superavit que por entonces -hoy no- tenía la SS, que los socialistas se lo gastaban todo en exposiciones universales, olimpiadas, creación de pesebres, paguitas no contributivas y demás fiestas, y por eso cuando llegó no había un duro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las pensiones desde hace muchos años antes de Aznar, ratificado en los pactos de Toledo tropecientas veces, están separadas de los presupuestos generales del estado. Son un fondo aparte y Aznar metió mano. No es lo peor que hizo Aznar, claro. LO peor fue optar por las politicas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva, cediendo al globalismo.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Jun 2020)

1974 dijo:


> Las pensiones desde hace muchos años antes de Aznar, ratificado en los pactos de Toledo tropecientas veces, están separadas de los presupuestos generales del estado. Son un fondo aparte y Aznar metió mano. No es lo peor que hizo Aznar, claro. LO peor fue optar por las politicas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva, cediendo al globalismo.



Antes me quedaba duda, pero ahora veo que mientes y manipulas a sabiendas.

Pacto de Toledo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El Pacto se crea a petición de Ciu un año antes de que llegar Aznar ante las desastrosas cuentas que estaba dejando el PSOE, al que le empezaba a pasar factura tanta corrupción, nepotismo, fraude y robo con la que ya no podían comprar ni repartir más.

El Fondo se crea, precisamente con Aznar, para no gastar en otras cosas el excedente de la Seguridad Social, como acostumbraba el PSOE que cogió unas cuentas saneadas y nos dejó en la crisis del 93 (como pasa siempre, que casualidad).

Y la Expo 92, las Olimpiadas 92 y las redes clienterales del PSOE 82-96 se pudieron hacer, entre otras cosas, porque se cogía del superávit que había de lo que se recaudaba en cotizaciones para las pensiones futuras y no se gastaba en las pensiones de entonces.


----------



## 1974 (6 Jun 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Antes me quedaba duda, pero ahora veo que mientes y manipulas a sabiendas.
> 
> Pacto de Toledo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



No, lo que pasa es que no tienes ni puta idea y las fuentes que usas son la mierda de la progrepedia.
Aznar salió presidente en el 96 y el tema de modificar el sistema de las pensiones, se empezó oficialmente en el 94 a instancias de Ciu ( no en el 95), pero llevaban años con el tema, finalmente se firmó en el 95 y la comisión que pusieron para que lo llevara de manera " independiente" lo ratifica cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Jun 2020)

1974 dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que no tienes ni puta idea y las fuentes que usas son la mierda de la progrepedia.
> Aznar salió presidente en el 96 y el tema de modificar el sistema de las pensiones, se empezó oficialmente en el 94 a instancias de Ciu ( no en el 95), pero llevaban años con el tema, finalmente se firmó en el 95 y la comisión que pusieron para que lo llevara de manera " independiente" lo ratifica cada cierto tiempo.



Vamos, que me estás dando la razón. Un Felipe González que había metido a un país en decomposición con una crisis galopante y que dejaba hacer a la oposición a ver si con sus propuestas le salvaban de la debacle.

El PSOE robó todo lo que pudo y más desde Roldán con la hucha de los huérfanos de la GC, las imprentas del BOE, lámparas y mobiliario, vestuario de TVE con Pilar Miró, hasta el superávit de las pensiones para gastárselo todo en chiringuitos, pesebres, expos y olimpiadas.

Y con todo en descomposición tuvo que venir la derecha catalana y la derecha española (ladrona, pero mil veces menos) para arreglar la megacrisis que nos mete los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan.


----------



## 1974 (9 Jun 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Vamos, que me estás dando la razón. Un Felipe González que había metido a un país en decomposición con una crisis galopante y que dejaba hacer a la oposición a ver si con sus propuestas le salvaban de la debacle.
> 
> El PSOE robó todo lo que pudo y más desde Roldán con la hucha de los huérfanos de la GC, las imprentas del BOE, lámparas y mobiliario, vestuario de TVE con Pilar Miró, hasta el superávit de las pensiones para gastárselo todo en chiringuitos, pesebres, expos y olimpiadas.
> 
> Y con todo en descomposición tuvo que venir la derecha catalana y la derecha española (ladrona, pero mil veces menos) para arreglar la megacrisis que nos mete los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan.



Que el PSOE sea en cifras absolutas mas corrupto y haya dañado aun mas que el PP a España en absolutamente todo lo imaginable, reconversión industrial (desindustrialización del pais, destrucción mineria, pesca y agricultura), balcanización del pais, tolerancia con separatismos, robo masivo, etc. no quita para que Aznar sea el que inició las politicas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva, o metiera mano en los fondos de pensiones.

Aparte el PP tambien es resposable de la balcanización de España al permitir que tengamos un sistema electoral que fomenta esto, al sobrerrepresentar a los partidos regionalistas frente a los de ambito nacional, porque pudieron haberlo modificado al tener mayoría absoluta.
Tampoco han hecho nada para implementar una separación de poderes y tener una democracia real.


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2020)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



Lo que pides es información, y los medios de manipulación están para desinformar.

Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia todo eso de hacer muchísimo hincapié en que a los pensionistas actuales no les van a perjudicar en nada, que les van a revalorizar las pensiones según el IPC, y que sólo van a joder a los próximos pensionistas recalculando cómo la van a cobrar, para a continuación pedir generosidad a todos, jajaja, a todos menos a los pensionistas actuales, claro.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (11 Jun 2020)

Está hecho para que el ignorante no se de cuenta de que lo es, de que necesita aprender conceptos medianamente complejos o analizar datos de forma crítica. Te dan un titular y un par de números sesgados y ya.

Exactamente igual que en los discursos electorales. Los políticos y los periodistas son el cáncer de este país.


----------



## jls_f1 (11 Jun 2020)

En general en España siempre se ha procurado que el conocimiento financiero entre la población sea nulo. Algo tan simple y tan necesario como saber calcular los intereses que pagas por una hipoteca no te lo explican ni en bachillerato.

De ahí que tengas a tanta gente "indignada" por haberse rescatado a las cajas de ahorros (cajas publicas, no bancos privados) con dinero público. Simplemente porque la gente no sabe de dónde sale realmente el dinero de hipotecas que se impagan de forma masiva cuando los balances de la entidad financiera en cuestión están por debajo de esa cantidad (si no se rescatan, ese dinero emitido sin respaldo se convierte en devaluación e inflación para todos).


----------



## Rescatador (14 Jun 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Lo que pides es información, y los medios de manipulación están para desinformar.
> 
> Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia todo eso de hacer muchísimo hincapié en que a los pensionistas actuales no les van a perjudicar en nada, que les van a revalorizar las pensiones según el IPC, y que sólo van a joder a los próximos pensionistas recalculando cómo la van a cobrar, para a continuación pedir generosidad a todos, jajaja, a todos menos a los pensionistas actuales, claro.



Pues siguen en las mismas: tranquilidad para hoy y ajustes para el futuro, que es donde empezarán los problemas de sostenibilidad. Todos los artículos y debates se centran en eso y nada más.

Bruselas allana el camino al Gobierno para acelerar la reforma de las pensiones

Alguno apunta a que reformar las pensiones futuras no es socialmente posible sin hacer saltar la rana. Pero no menciona que ni con eso llega.

Cinco razones por las que el Gobierno subirá la edad de jubilación, de una forma u otra



> En España, desde la reforma de 2011, hay dos edades de jubilación legales con las que uno puede dejar de trabajar y cobrar el 100% de la pensión: si uno tiene cotizados más de 38 años y seis meses, se podrá seguir jubilando a los 65 años sin ninguna penalización. Los 67 años sólo afectarán a los que se jubilen a partir de 2027 y, además, no tengan ese mínimo cotizado. Aquí llega el aspecto polémico del que hablábamos: cómo hacer que esos trabajadores con más de 38 años y seis meses cotizados se jubilen más tarde de los 65: ¿Sólo con incentivos? ¿Recortándoles la pensión a los que se retiren a los 65? ¿Igualando sus condiciones a las de aquellos que tienen menos años cotizados? Cada vez hay más trabajadores que tienen largas carreras de cotización y acumulan esos 38 años. Y es un tema delicado, porque también suelen ser votantes más activos, rentas medidas y medias-altas (que las estadísticas dicen que participan más en las elecciones), afecta mucho a industrias muy sindicalizadas…


----------



## Rescatador (19 Jun 2020)

El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*


A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es


----------



## Registrador (19 Jun 2020)

Las matemáticas son hetero patriarcales opresoras fascistas


----------



## Rescatador (24 Jun 2020)

*APOLOGÍA DEL ANUMERISMO EN EL CONGRESO*

"Sea la que sea la cifra final" ---> minuto 0:16

"Sea la cifra final la que sea" ---> minuto 1:10


----------



## Rescatador (26 Jun 2020)

Desde el twitter oficial del Congreso: rechazo total de los números.


----------



## Rescatador (2 Jul 2020)

Van a pagar impuestos los ricohs: Comentemos amigablemente esta imagen







El *38,02% de los contribuyentes* aportan *el 72,53% de la recaudación* (franjas amarillas en el gráfico).


----------



## Rescatador (19 Jul 2020)

Traigo aquí este mensaje.



txusky_g dijo:


> El Pacto de Toledo debe ser eliminado.
> 
> Nada ha hecho más daño a España que el 33% de Impuesto de Seguridad Social que dedicamos a pagar pensiones.
> 
> Es el impuesto que crea el paro estructural en España.



Y entonces les explota la cabeza a todos los pensionistas, que como viven enganchados a la televisión, ni se enteran de la situación real de las cuentas públicas.

Ni tan siquiera después de la pandemia se imaginan como estamos. Tema sanitario aparte, para ellos esto es solo un bache.


----------



## Rescatador (3 Ago 2020)

Según este gráfico, el salario de los funcionarios se come entero el IVA y el IRPF:








Otros gráficos:


----------



## Rescatador (6 Ago 2020)

Números = privacidad

Han convertido la protección de datos en una excusa para no dar explicaciones cuando quieren, cuando la LOPDGDD y RGPD no tiene nada que ver con eso.

Precisamente el hecho de elaborar estadísticas desvinculadas de personas identificables está expresamente fuera de ser considerado un dato personal o de especial protección.



Sacado del hilo: Coronabicho: - Enfermero de La Paz desvela el ABRUMADOR número de jóvenes ingresados por COVID-84


----------



## Rescatador (10 Ago 2020)

Tema de portada, ahora mismo.

Crisis: - El Tribunal de Cuentas alerta de que las pensiones peligran sin una reforma urgente la Seguridad Social

*ESTÁ PASANDO !!!*


----------



## reconvertido (10 Ago 2020)

jls_f1 dijo:


> En general en España siempre se ha procurado que el conocimiento financiero entre la población sea nulo. Algo tan simple y tan necesario como saber calcular los intereses que pagas por una hipoteca no te lo explican ni en bachillerato.
> 
> De ahí que tengas a tanta gente "indignada" por haberse rescatado a las cajas de ahorros (cajas publicas, no bancos privados) con dinero público. Simplemente porque la gente no sabe de dónde sale realmente el dinero de hipotecas que se impagan de forma masiva cuando los balances de la entidad financiera en cuestión están por debajo de esa cantidad (si no se rescatan, ese dinero emitido sin respaldo se convierte en devaluación e inflación para todos).



Algo tan simple y tan necesario como saber calcular los intereses que pagas por una hipoteca no te lo explican ni en bachillerato.
En otra época saber calcular interés simple e interés compuestos lo enseñaban en la EGB.

A los tontonials ni en bachillerato.
Se creen la hostia.
Son morralla.
Son dobletontos.


----------



## Rescatador (26 Ago 2020)

Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado


----------



## Rescatador (27 Ago 2020)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Esto no creo que pase en ningún país del primer mundo:


----------



## Rescatador (2 Sep 2020)




----------



## Rescatador (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## Rescatador (10 Sep 2020)

Tema de portada, ahora mismo.

El gobierno va a subir la edad de jubilación y calcular toda la vida laboral

*ESTÁ PASANDO !!!*


----------



## Rescatador (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## Rescatador (31 Ene 2021)

La deuda *pública* debido al déficit del sistema público de pensiones está en máximos históricos. 

Las aportaciones *privadas* a los planes privados de pensiones están también en máximos históricos. 

100.000 millones € (deuda del sistema público) <---> 81.988 millones € (ahorros de los planes privados)



¿Por qué sube el gasto en pensiones si ha aumentado la mortalidad por el coronavirus?



> ha habido unas 65.000 bajas más que el año anterior. Sin embargo, el gasto en pensiones no ha visto descender su partida ya que ha superado los 10.000 millones de euros por primera vez en la historia en un mes.
> 
> En estos momentos, *la deuda con el Estado supera los 100.000 millones de euros*, 15.000 millones más que en julio de 2020.




Los partícipes de los planes de pensiones no aprovecharon la última oportunidad de deducirse los 8.000 euros



> En España, actualmente hay 7,5 millones de partícipes, de los cuales 3 millones aportan dinero de forma regular. "El positivo comportamiento de los mercados y sobre todo las aportaciones de los partícipes han permitido que *el patrimonio de los planes de pensiones individuales cierre 2020 con un nuevo máximo, situándose en 81.988 millones de euros*, 2.138 millones más que el año anterior", destaca Inverco.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Ene 2021)

Porque eso sería informar, y está muy feo.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (31 Ene 2021)

Le respondo al op con una frase:
No cuentan nada de eso, porque si así lo hicieran, a los 5 minutos las colas para sacar los cuatro duros de la cuenta corriente del banco y meterlas en bancolchón harían colapsar el Esquema Ponzi que es el estado de bienestar socio-comunista.


----------



## h2o ras (31 Ene 2021)

Por la misma razon que cuando hablan de pandemia, nunca dicen que el porcentaje de los muertos es de 0,12 %, 
O que de cada 1000 (mil) personas se muere una...


----------



## h2o ras (31 Ene 2021)

Ah y:
*APAGA LA TELE*


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Ene 2021)

Menos mal que los inmigrantes vienen a pagarnos las pensiones...
...........
*ɐıuoɹı*


----------



## FLACOPACO (31 Ene 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> La deuda *pública* debido al déficit del sistema público de pensiones está en máximos históricos.
> 
> Las aportaciones *privadas* a los planes privados de pensiones están también en máximos históricos.
> 
> ...



Te has columpiado. La deuda pública no está en máximos históricos por las pensiones, lo esta porque el estado, comunidades, ayuntamientos etc se han endeudado como locos para poder mantener y aumentar un estado muy muy sobredimensionado del cual están viviendo un montón de gente, como políticos, asesores, empleados de entes y chiringuitos varios etc que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Las pensiones han salido de las cotizaciones es de la S.S y no de otras partidas hasta hace 4 días que se gastó el fondo de pensiones y si no mal recuerdo hasta la reforma y creación del fondo de pensiones por parte de Aznar, el sobrante el cual eran muchos miles de millones de Euros se utilizó y desvió a otras partidas que no tenían nada que ver con las pensiones, la cual ayudó a tapar agujeros a costa de los gilipollas de los contribuyentes.
La pandemia lo ha rematado por la caída de ingresos y el pago de los ERTES.


Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cepeda33 (1 Feb 2021)

La deuda publica la ha creado la gigantesca *Burbuja de politivagos.*

Mientras eso no se arregle lo demas dara totalmente igual.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Feb 2021)

El gasto en pensiones en 2021 superará por primera vez los 160.000 millones

28 oct 2020 - 17:28 

El gasto en pensiones crece inexorablemente. El año que viene superará los 160.000 millones de euros por primera vez.

*Concretamente la factura total será de 163.293 millones*, un 3,2% más que este año. En esta cantidad se incluyen las prestaciones de la Seguridad Social (143.061 millones), las de los funcionarios jubilados (16.978 millones) y las pensiones no contributivas (2.574 millones), según el proyecto de Presupuestos de 2021 aprobado este martes por el Consejo de Ministros.

Un motivo del aumento del gasto hay que buscarlo en la revalorización de las pensiones, que aumentarán un 0,9% en su inmensa mayoría. Todavía más crecerán las más bajas de todas, las pensiones no contributivas, que duplicarán ese porcentaje. Subirán un 1,8%.

Las otras causas están en el aumento del volumen de beneficiarios y en que los nuevos pensionistas suelen tener prestaciones más altas que los que fallecen.

Las pensiones son la parte más voluminosa del gasto de la Seguridad Social, aunque hay otras partidas importantes que también consumen miles de millones. Una de ellas es el ingreso mínimo que supondrá un gasto en 2021 cercano a los 3.000 millones de euros.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Feb 2021)

Edad de jubilación en Europa | Conoce las cotizaciones europeas.

*Diferencias de género*

Algunos sistemas de pensiones distinguen entre hombres y mujeres para su aplicación. Estados como Italia, Grecia o Austria han establecido tradicionalmente diferencias en cuanto a la edad de acceso a la jubilación según el sexo. Aunque en el marco de las últimas reformas muchos han eliminado estas diferencias, todavía en países como Austria o Bélgica los hombres pueden retirarse a los 65 años, mientras que las mujeres lo hacen a los 60 o 62 años, respectivamente.​
*Italia*

La edad de jubilación ordinaria es de 62 años para las mujeres (con una cotización de 41 años) y de 66 para los hombres (con 42 años cotizados). En 2021 será de 67 años para ambos sexos.​
*Austria*

Se requieren 45 años cotizados para acceder a la jubilación con el importe íntegro a los 65 años en el caso de los hombres. Las mujeres, a los 60 años, que suben hasta los 65 de forma gradual entre 2024 y 2033. No existe la jubilación anticipada.​
*Bélgica*

Los hombres pueden retirarse a los 65 años, mientras que las mujeres lo hacen a los 62. Se requieren 45 años de cotización. Existe la posibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente desde los 60 años si se ha cotizado 35, sin coeficientes reductores.​


----------



## Rescatador (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## Rescatador (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## Rescatador (7 Mar 2021)

Las pensiones *mínimas y no contributivas* suben un 3% en los Presupuestos Generales de 2018







Más de 6,5 millones de pensiones complementarias a las cotizadas, la mayor parte son concurrentes
(en el gráfico anterior las concurrentes estarían en la parte azul, por tener parte contributiva)
(las no contributivas puras, casi medio millón, son la parte que va en rosita).


----------



## Rescatador (8 Mar 2021)

26 DIC. 2019 - Análisis | La Seguridad Social necesita con urgencia una reforma estructural







https://revista.seg-social.es/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Datos-pensiones-diciembre-2019.pdf







Los tramos con mayor número de perceptores están alrededor de los 600-700 euros y los de más de 2500 euros.


----------



## Rescatador (9 Mar 2021)

Un nuevo Complemento de Pensión Contributiva para reducir la Brecha de Género







12 veces más pensiones de viudas que de viudos
la mitad de incapacitadas que incapacitados permanentes (menos siniestralidad laboral, eso si sobrevives al accidente y te la reconocen)
más del doble de prestaciones en favor de "familiar*a*s" que en favor de "familiar*o*s"


La brecha de género de las pensiones: sus razones y políticas para combatirla - Viento Sur








Trabajo cifra en un 35 por ciento la brecha de género en las pensiones y pone fecha a su desaparición







Atención al cartel (abajo derecha) de 1.080 € pensión mínima
Es prácticamente la pensión media (ver post encima) y quieren convertirla en pensión mínima.


Los pensionistas de Bizkaia se concentran este lunes en Bilbao contra la brecha de género
28.02.2021







Pensionistas vascos denuncian la "brecha de género" en las pensiones ante el 8M
02.03.2020


----------



## Rescatador (17 Mar 2021)

Rescato estos comentarios que no quiero que se pierdan:



broken dijo:


> A ver compañera, una cosa es caer en la trampa del Régimen de apoyar la lucha de generaciones para empobrecernos a todos, y otra muy distinta es tratar de defender lo indefendible cayendo en las mismas generalizaciones y estereotipos contra los que se está argumentando...
> 
> Mi abuelo, nacido allá por los años 20 vivió la posguerra siendo un adolescente, tuvo que buscarse la vida como pudo para sacar adelante a sus 3 hijos y su mujer. Pero las matemáticas no engañan, pudo hacerlo porque para conseguir un empleo bastaba con ofrecerse en el pueblo de al lado...
> 
> ...





broken dijo:


> Vamos a ver, es inadmisible poner sobre la mesa la idea de que es necesario bajar pensiones mientras se defiende que debe haber más paguitas para negros/moros/panchos o mientras los políticos siguen subiéndose el sueldo.
> 
> Dicho esto, para los "estupendos" que no paran de cacarear que levantaron el país, que trabajaron duro y que nos dieron lo que tenemos, a ver si os metéis en la cabeza de una puta vez que trabajaron duro PARA ELLOS MISMOS, que consumieron ELLOS, que criaron a SUS HIJOS, y que NO LEVANTARON EL PAÍS, eso lo hicieron sus padres, a los que ahora entierran en vida metiéndolos en residencias y dejándolos morir solos (una inmensa mayoría, que ya veo a subnormal profundo de turno decir que él conoce a uno que....).
> 
> ...


----------



## broken (17 Mar 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> Rescato estos comentarios que no quiero que se pierdan:



Muchas gracias compañero.

Parecen mensajes atemporales en este país eh!!

Ya pueden venir los zombies a devorarnos, que hay cosas que no cambian.

De momento, al menos...


----------



## Rescatador (30 Mar 2021)

La quiebra de la Seguridad Social: casi 30.000 millones de déficit y un rescate de 22.000 millones más


La crisis derivada del coronavirus complicó, más si cabe, la delicada situación de la Seguridad Social hasta el punto de que este ámbito de la Administración registró en 2020...




www.elmundo.es






> Como consecuencia de ello, la Administración Central registró un déficit el 7,5% del PIB, que sumado al de la Seguridad Social, el superávit de los ayuntamientos y la desviación de las comunidades autónomas, *arrojó un déficit conjunto del 10,09%*.


----------



## Rescatador (4 Abr 2021)




----------



## Rescatador (4 Abr 2021)

Tema de portada, ahora mismo






La pensión MEDIA de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600€: "No es razonable que tengan más renta que los menores de 65 años"


El sistema de pensiones español es uno de los más generosos de Europa y, por lo tanto, del mundo. Su tasa de sustitución, esto es, la relación entre el último sueldo y la primera pensión, es muy elevada, y así lo han advertido en multitud de ocasiones organismos como la OCDE y numerosos...




www.burbuja.info





Tema de tendencia, en estos momentos






*Tema mítico* : - Langostas con el ass on fire: Cobráis mucho. Es insostenible. Primer aviso


La realidad es que la pensión media son unos míseros 1600 euros. Pero claro, como el resto del país lo están dejando como un solar, y los impuestos no hacen más que subir, pues mil seiscientos euros es un tesoro roto2 La pensión de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600 euros: "No es...




www.burbuja.info





*¡¡¡ ESTÁ PASANDO !!!*


----------



## Rescatador (8 Abr 2021)

La inestabilidad de la pirámide: nueve pasos al suicidio demográfico español


El envejecimiento de la población pone en juego el pago de las pensiones, el de los gastos sanitarios y el de la dependencia




www.abc.es





Actualizado: 25/09/2017 10:38h







El envejecimiento de la población no es un fenómeno neutro: en juego están el pago de las pensiones, el de los gastos sanitarios y el de la dependencia.


España presenta una de las *tasas de fecundidad* más bajas de Europa: 1,32 hijos por mujer (1,28 hijos por española y 1,65 por extranjera). Está por debajo de la media de la Unión Europea (1,57) y de los 2,1 hijos por mujer que asegura el reemplazo generacional.
España está entre los países en el que las mujeres son *madres a una edad más tardía*, 30,6 años (32,4 años para las españolas y 29,4 para las extranjeras). Este retraso complica la llegada de más hijos.
Desde 2008, cuando nacieron más de medio millón de niños y se logró el máximo en 30 años, la *caída del número de nacimientos* ya alcanza el 19,4%. Al bajo índice de fertilidad por mujer hay que añadir otro factor: el número de mujeres entre 15 y 49 años, esto es, en edad de ser madres, no ha dejado de bajar desde 2009.
En 2015, por primera vez desde que hay registros anuales, España registró *más muertes que nacimientos*, dando como resultado un saldo vegetativo negativo de 2.753. Nacieron un 2% menos niños que el año anterior, mientras que el número de defunciones creció un 6,7% más.
La inmigración y su impacto favorable sobre la natalidad permitió rozar los 47 millones de habitantes en 2012. A partir de entonces entró en una fase de crecimiento negativo que continúa. Desde ese año *la población total ha caído* en 380.000 habitantes.
El *saldo de las migraciones es claramente negativo* desde el comienzo de la crisis. En los últimos cinco años las personas que han abandonado España superan en casi 600.000 a los inmigrantes llegados en este periodo. Aunque el saldo sigue en números negativos, las cifras se han contenido.
Las *mayores pérdidas de población se han producido entre los más jóvenes*. Los menores de 34 años son 2,5 millones de personas menos desde el comienzo de la crisis. De ellas, 2,11 son personas entre 25 y 34 años.
La esperanza de vida en España se ha reducido por primera vez desde 2005, y se sitúa en 82,7 años (79,9 los hombres y 85,4 las mujeres). A pesar de ese ligero descenso, es *el cuarto país del mundo con mayor longevidad*, por detrás de Japón, Suiza y Singapur, según la OMS.
Los *mayores de 65 años ya suponen el 19% de la población*, un porcentaje en aumento constante.


----------



## Rescatador (10 Ago 2021)

Noticia: - NO SUELTEN EL REMO: Un 33% de los jubilados anticipados tienen pensiones de 2.100 euros


La reforma de las jubilaciones anticipadas aprobada recientemente por el Gobierno tras el acuerdo con los agentes sociales, como parte de las medidas para alinear la edad legal y real de jubilación, esconde, principalmente, una cuestión de calado económico y, más concretamente, de diferencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lian (10 Ago 2021)

No explican nada porque en España se ha acostumbrado al pueblo por parte de gobierno, administraciones, empresas privadas etc, a que cuanto menos entienda el ciudadano, mejor, y cuanto mas complicada sea una factura como pasa con las de la luz y gas, incluso con cargos maquillados ocultos o cobrado dos veces, mucho mas dócil y fácil de engañar y manipular al ciudadano, porque la mayoría de gente no suele molestarse en denunciar o rellenar reclamaciones. 

Tenemos un país de condescendencia y desidia por parte del ciudadano, y eso hace que los de arriba estén acostumbrados a recurrir a lo fácil, lo rápido, la picaresca, las palabras bonitas, las frases vacías, el rigor la perseverancia y este tipo de argumentos que pretenden dar tranquilidad y estabilidad, aunque los datos sean negativamente alarmantes. Y da igual la derecha que la izquierda que comunistas que conservadores... 

Es lo mismo de siempre en todos los campos y aspectos, aquí no somos de mirar la letra pequeña, ni de preocuparnos por lo realmente importante, ni de reclamar derechos, ni de denunciar nada (cada vez menos porque cuanto menor poder adquisitivo menor margen de maniobra, que es lo que le interesa al poder público y privado) ni de capacidad de lucha, ni de hacer un esfuerzo por conseguir mejores condiciones o precios o servicios (te siguen sangrando todos los años con la gasolina en vacaciones y aún así la gente sale de estampida, aunque el litro esté a 1,80) y así podíamos seguir con algunas cosas mas.

La prensa son los perros del poder, lo que digan ellos va a misa y se encargan de metértelo por los ojos y hasta por el culo si hace falta, y como tenemos expertos (cuanto se ha prostituido la palabra y el concepto de experto...) por todos lados, pues nos la intentan colar constantemente por todos los frentes posibles.

Estos debates están muy bien pero no en un foro, lo suyo sería que se hiciera visible en tele, canales de Youtube, redes sociales, etc, para que tuviera mas difusión y que la gente despertara de ese letargo en la que está acomodada desde hace décadas. Pero con tanto Insta, Twiter, MYHYV, Firts Day, series y programas chorras, el pueblo está atontado hasta un punto que llega a ser preocupante.


----------



## Wired (13 Ago 2021)

Me parece una muy buena pregunta, y no solo con el tema de las pensiones sino en general con cualquier tipo de información que se ofrece en televisión. Nunca comparan con otros años, explican la tendencia, o ponen las cantidades en contexto... y por supuesto nunca usan gráficos ni diagramas. 

En la televisión japonesa los telediarios están llenos de gráficos explicativos casi sobre cualquier cosa, recuerdo uno acerca de un desprendimiento de tierra que me impresionó y aun lo recuerdo, aunque fue hace años.

Y si ya hablamos de la profundidad de los temas o de utilidad pública estamos a años luz de la BBC.


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Ago 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



Para que no se vea el palaco que nos meten ppr el tracas


----------



## javiwell (13 Ago 2021)

Porque ni la prensa ni los políticos ni los funcionarios tienen ni puta idea de cómo vamos a cobrar mañana las pensiones.

Mejor no abrir esa caja de pandora, de vez en cuando retrasamos edad de jubilación o ampliamos el periodo de cálculo y así manteniendo o subiendo el importe mensual de pension nominal de los actuales pensionistas, vamos esquilmando a nuestros hijos... total ya estaremos muertos cuando protesten.

Ahorrad cándidos ahorrad


----------



## Jasa (14 Ago 2021)

Que van a meter un nuevo impuesto solidario, digo retención, lo sabe hasta el Ken Tritón. Lo peor es que tendrá ese nombre y no irá específicamente a eso


----------



## Rescatador (18 Ago 2021)

Traigo este mensaje aquí porque encaja en la pregunta del hilo.



CaCO3 dijo:


> Puede que se haya muerto por la vacuna o puede que no. Lo que hay que exigir es que el Ministerio empiece a sacar estadísticas de casos de infarto, derrames cerebrales, trombos, etc. para que puedan compararse sus cifras con años anteriores. Si no hay un incremento sustancial de casos, entonces aquí no pasa nada y simplemente ahora prestamos atención a noticias que antes obviábamos. Pero si el incremento es significativo, entonces sólo hay una posible culpable.
> 
> *Datos estadísticos, queremos datos estadísticos. ¿Cómo hacemos un análisis rtiesgo/beneficio si no publican datos oficiales para valorar ni uno ni otro?*



En Is-pain parece que el anumerismo es religión.


----------



## Santolin (18 Ago 2021)

Las pensiones están garantizadas con los miles de afganos que van a venir maldito facha!!! Necesitamos más moros y menos niños españoles, fascista


----------



## legal (20 Ago 2021)

Recomiendo leer el artículo de Jesús Sánchez Quiñones en Expansión. De acuerdo en todo lo escrito.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Sep 2021)

Así se reparten los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2019


El presupuesto consolidado de gastos ascenderá en 2019 a 472.660 millones de euros, lo que supone un...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Rescatador (16 Sep 2021)

26 FEB 2021 - 13:48 CET

La Seguridad Social pagó a principios de febrero 10.100,5 millones









Las nuevas pensiones de jubilación de los asalariados rozan los 1.600 euros al mes de media


La nómina mensual para el pago de pensiones supera los 10.100 millones de euros tras incrementarse un 2,3% en el primer año completo con pandemia de Covid-19




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Rescatador (19 Sep 2021)

Así se retiran los europeos: La jubilación a los 67 (y más) se expande


La inmensa mayoría de los países comunitarios tiene en cuenta lo cotizado toda la vida La revalorización de la pensión más extendida es según precios y salarios




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## arandel (19 Sep 2021)

Y decirles que no van a cobrar o que están estrangulando a sus hijos y nietos con sus deudas? Nah mejor la culpa es de franco y al carrer.


----------



## GonX (19 Sep 2021)

p_pin dijo:


> La constitución Española dice:
> 
> _*Artículo 50*_
> * Los poderes públicos garantizarán, mediante pensiones adecuadas y periódicamente actualizadas, la suficiencia económica a los ciudadanos durante la tercera edad.*
> ...



Muchos pensionistas tienen de sobra la suficiencia economica garantizada, tienen patrimonio de sobra, pensiones abultadas, ahorros y de todo de sobra, y la interpretación que se deberia hacer es que para los que no tengan la suficiencia para sobrevivir, se les procura que tengan un minimo, pero no me parece justo que para mantener el ritmo de vida a todo tren que llevan los pensionistas se cargue de deuda a las generaciones que vienen detrás, aun más cuando son estos los que viven en la miseria o condenados a la precariedad.


----------



## Rescatador (7 Oct 2021)

La pensión media sube más que los salarios


La brecha entre la pensión media de jubilación y los salarios se ha ido estrechando cada vez más en los últimos años, fruto de la escalada (casi) sin interrupción de la primera y l




www.expansion.com


----------



## Mahbes (7 Oct 2021)

De "adelgazar" el estado......ninguna TV dice nada?


----------



## Rescatador (30 Oct 2021)

Los pensionistas ganarán poder adquisitivo durante dos años


El Gobierno comunicó ayer a los pensionistas que ya no deben temer por la pérdida del poder adquisitivo respecto a la inflación, como respuesta a...




www.expansion.com


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Oct 2021)

Recordemos que dentro del presupuesto de pensiones entran todos los chiringuitos y pagas a jetas, inmigrantes, feminazis, etc. Y todo se paga con el dinero de la deuda.


----------



## CocoVin (30 Oct 2021)

Los datos no hay por donde cogerlos.

La solución para este problema esta más cerca...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (30 Oct 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> Esta mañana en la 3, hablando con dos "expertos" economistas sobre las consecuencias del pacto de gobierno y el tema derivó rápidamente (como si fuera lo más importante y lo demás no tanto) a las pensiones. Pongo el ejemplo de esta mañana aunque es extrapolable a cualquier programa, debate, informativo de cualquier cadena de cualquier día a cualquier hora.
> 
> Algunas de las cosas que se dijeron (las típicas que siempre se dicen):
> - que las pensiones están garantizadas, que hay que transmitir tranquilidad
> ...



¿QUE dato van a dar SI CADA JUBILADO YA SE HA PAGADO SU PENSIÓN?
Demostrarían que nos están robando el hecho de vender el sistema de pensiones como insostenible.


----------



## tmoliterno (30 Oct 2021)

Como son los migrantes los que las pagan, no tenemos por qué conocer ningún dato. Los datos se los darán en todo caso a los que las pagan, es lo suyo y es justo.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Oct 2021)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> ¿QUE dato van a dar SI CADA JUBILADO YA SE HA PAGADO SU PENSIÓN?
> Demostrarían que nos están robando el hecho de vender el sistema de pensiones como insostenible.


----------



## Rescatador (28 Nov 2021)

Propaganda:







Realidad:


----------



## Rescatador (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Mar 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



La fiesta de la democracia. Más que una fiesta, un despiporre.


----------



## Rescatador (25 Jul 2022)

PENSIONES: Hezpaña, puesto 7º MUNDIAL en PENSIONES +ALTAS JAJAJA queremoh pensioneh diggnah


Hezpaña con un puesto 33º en PIB per capita segun el Banco Mundial en 2021, resulta que ocupa el 7º lugar en pensiones mas altas del mundo, muy por delante de paises como Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Irlanda o Suecia, paises que triplican o cuatriplican los sueldos de Hezpaña y que van por delante 50...




www.burbuja.info













magnificent dijo:


> *Hezpaña con un puesto 33º en PIB per capita segun el Banco Mundial en 2021*, resulta que ocupa el 7º lugar en pensiones mas altas del mundo, muy por delante de paises como Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Irlanda o Suecia, paises que triplican o cuatriplican los sueldos de Hezpaña y que van por delante 50 años en desarrollo economico e industrial.


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Los jubilados no deberían poder votar , es tan simple como eso


----------



## Rescatador (19 Ago 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Porque son el ojito derecho de nuestros políticos al ser el mayor grupo de votantes. Les han sobado el lomo día si y día también durante décadas y ahora es casi imposible de cambiar. Siempre les han dicho que se merecen esa pensión porque han trabajado X años, y se la merecen caiga quien caiga.
> 
> Somos el único país de Europa junto a Grecia que sigue teniendo un sistema 100% de reparto, el resto de países ha pasado a un sistema mixto incluyendo los tan alabados países nórdicos.



De hecho, esta noticia es de hoy mismo, así que poco se puede hacer a estas alturas más que esperar a que el sistema caiga por su propio peso en algún momento:


----------



## Rescatador (8 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Ese primer gráfico tiene en cuenta la edad EFECTIVA d e jubilación????


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Sep 2022)

La SS, ese engendro utilizado para robar al contribuyente, y que solo sirve para pagar otras cosas que no tengan nada que ver con las pensiones. Son la otra cara de los ERES.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Porque es propaganda del gobierno.
Y cuando hablan Sánchez o sus ministros es mucho peor, nunca contestan a las preguntas, nunca dicen nada claro, se limitan a soltar su mierda propagandística y ya.
Si no dan datos concretos luego no se puede decir que han mentido.


----------



## Rescatador (25 Nov 2022)

Así están cambiando los hogares en España: más casas con menos gente


Las casas con un solo ocupante son la cuarta parte, y siguen aumentando, igual que las de padres o madres solteros con hijos



www.abc.es


----------



## Rescatador (5 Dic 2022)

Bebés extranjeros nacidos en España por provincias.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Dic 2022)

Toma, te pongo un gráfico para que vayas entendiendo el social-comunismo:


----------



## Rescatador (29 Dic 2022)




----------

